
Edward Snowden Blasts Russia for DNC Hack - coatta
http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/07/25/noted-hacker-edward-snowden-has-some-thoughts-on-the-dnc-hack/
======
awqrre
The title of this post doesn't reflect the article.

------
SixSigma
Surely illegal activity by the DNC is in the public interest in the same way
Snowden's were ?

